
Show HN: Visual Drag and Drop Designer for AWS Lambda - bevenky
https://www.refinery.io/
======
jcwayne
This looks great and I could definitely see using it, but I'd like to know
more about the company before providing credit card info and potentially using
this tool for sensitive data.

~~~
freeqaz
Hey jcwayne,

Refinery Co-founder here! You bring up a good point -- we should probably have
an About page that describes our backgrounds a bit more.

Refinery was started by a colleague/friend and myself. He wrote up a super
hacky prototype for himself (to automate his side projects) and he showed it
to a bunch of his friends (including me). We started working on it together as
a side-project while we had full-time gigs and then eventually realized that
enough people were interested that we should turn it into a business.

The current version of the app is a re-write of the original prototype and
we've been grinding on it full time for a while now. Made a lot of progress
and we have a big roadmap of stuff we'd like to add!

One of the primary reasons we ask for a Credit Card on signup is to combat
fraud. Under-the-hood we actually mint an AWS sub-account for your account on
signup. So any compute you use... We pay AWS for. The small base fee per month
(after the first month) covers the running servers that we keep online per
account (because of the AWS sub-account sandboxing, there are zero shared
resources between accounts).

Hopefully that makes sense. We just launched a demo version of the app that
you can use here[0].

Let me know if you have any questions. Feel free to email us too at support at
refinery.io with any thoughts or continued questions. We're hungry for
feedback right now and we're trying to build a product that people actually
want to use. :)

Cheers,

\- Free

0:
[https://app.refinery.io/import?q=td5zpsp5s7gw](https://app.refinery.io/import?q=td5zpsp5s7gw)

